# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  کد آمار بازديد کننده یک وبلاگ

## menevlster

سلام
من می خواستم در وبلاگ خود  آمار بازديد کننده داشته باشم که توسط سایتهای دیگر نظیر webgozar و غیره ارائه نشود یعنی کد انرا خود در بخش ویرایش وبلاگ وارد کنم.
در این زمینه من کد زیر را یافته ام:

<div style="width:208px; margin-right:8px; margin-left:25px; padding-top: 1px;">
            <BlogAuthors> 
            <a>
            <SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
                var caution = false
                function setCookie(name, value, expires, path, domain, secure) {

                    var curCookie = name + "=" + escape(value) +
                ((expires) ? "; expires=" + expires.toGMTString() : "") +
                ((path) ? "; path=" + path : "") +
                ((domain) ? "; domain=" + domain : "") +
                ((secure) ? "; secure" : "")

                    if (!caution || (name + "=" + escape(value)).length <= 4000)
                        document.cookie = curCookie
                    else
                        if (confirm("Cookie exceeds 4KB and will be cut!"))
                        document.cookie = curCookie
                }


                function getCookie(name) {

                    var prefix = name + "="
                    var cookieStartIndex = document.cookie.indexOf(prefix)
                    if (cookieStartIndex == -1)
                        return null
                    var cookieEndIndex = document.cookie.indexOf(";", cookieStartIndex + prefix.length)
                    if (cookieEndIndex == -1)
                        cookieEndIndex = document.cookie.length
                    return unescape(document.cookie.substring(cookieStartInde  x + prefix.length, cookieEndIndex))
                }


                function deleteCookie(name, path, domain) {

                    if (getCookie(name)) {
                        document.cookie = name + "=" +
                ((path) ? "; path=" + path : "") +
                ((domain) ? "; domain=" + domain : "") +
                "; expires=Thu, 01-Jan-70 00:00:01 GMT"
                    }
                }


                function fixDate(date) {
                    var base = new Date(0)
                    var skew = base.getTime()
                    if (skew > 0)
                        date.setTime(date.getTime() - skew)
                }

                var now = new Date()
                fixDate(now)
                now.setTime(now.getTime() + 365 * 24 * 60 * 60 * 1000)
                var visits = getCookie("counter")
                if (!visits)
                    visits = 1
                else
                    visits = parseInt(visits) + 1
                setCookie("counter", visits, now)
                // YOU CAN EDIT THE SENTENCE THAT APPEARS ON YOUR WEBPAGE ON THE NEXT LINE
                document.write("<RIGHT><FONT FACE=tahoma color=#0066BB SIZE=2>بازدید کل: <B>" + visits + "</B> بازدید </FONT></RIGHT>")

// -->
</SCRIPT>
            </a>
            </BlogAuthors>
</div>

این کد را وقتی من در بخش ویرایش وبلاگ قرار میدهم ظاهرا بازدید کل را فقط برای مرورگر خودم نشان میدهد
یعنی وقتی با Firefox  به وبلاگ خود سر می زنم بازدید کل را به خوبی نشان می دهد حال اگر مرورگررا عوض کرده وبا Internet Explorer  به وبلاگم سر بزنم تعداد بازدید کل مجددا از صفر شروع می شود 
خواهشا اولا در مورد این کد توضیح دهید ثانیا آیا امکان دارد از طریق کد نویسی در host وبلاگم (persianblog)  یک فایل نظیر text ایجاد کرده که در هر بازدید و توسط هر کابر با هر مرورگری تعداد بازدید کننده در این فایل ذخیره شود.
آدرس وبلاگ من:http://sport-1815.persianblog.ir/

----------


## menevlster

سلام
دوستان : چرا جواب نمیدهید
سئوالم را اینطوری مطرح میکنم
در csharp با استفاده از Path.GetDirectoryName(Assembly.GetExecutingAssembl  y().Location) می توان به مسیری که application در آن قرار دارد می رسیم و با استفاده از File.Create() می توان یک text ایجاد کرد.
حال در بخش ویرایش وبلاگ این دو مرحله را چگونه می توان طی کرد.اصولا آیا ما اجازه داریم در هاست وبلاگمان یک فایل ایجاد کنیم یا نه؟

دوستان اگر جواب نمیدهید حداقل جاهایی  که بتوان این سئوال را مطرح کرد معرفی کنید.

----------


## ravand

اینطور که از کدهای شما فهمیدم فکر کنم شما توقع داری با جاوا اسکریپت بتونی آمار وبلاگت رو ثبت کنی در صورتی که جاوا اسکریپت این قابلیت رو نداره و شما باید از یک زبان تحت سرور مثل php یا دیگر زبان های تحت سرور استفاده کنی و بانک اطلاعاتی که بتونی تعداد افراد رو در خودش ثبت کرد . برای همینه که وقتی شما نوع مرورگرت رو عوض می کنی دوباره شمارش از صفر شروع میشه مثل این می مونه که شما کوکی های خودت رو پاک کرده باشی .
نمی دونم شاید شما خواستی از تگ های سایت پرشین بلاگ که برای آمارگیری استفاده شده استفاده کنی ولی دچار مشکل شدی.

----------

